# Does any one have links to help w/Gastro Coding?



## msmorrison603 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am new to coding gastroenterology, and was kind of thrown into it without any guidance. Does any one have any good sites to help w/this? I am specifically looking for a diagram of the gi tract showing lengths of each part of the colon, etc. (For example a polyp is found 35 cm from the anus - what part of the gi tract would this be?) If you have any help that would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chetubig001 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of the GI Tract.


http://static.newworldencyclopedia....am.svg/300px-Digestive_system_diagram.svg.png

http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/G/GItract1.gif

http://www2.medicine.wisc.edu/home/files/digestive tract 2.JPG

The average colon is about 1.5m long. Lenghts of the various parts are:

Anal canal: 5 cm
Rectum: 12 cm
Sigmoid colon: 40 cm
Descending colon: 15 cm
Transverse colon: 45 cm
Ascending colon: 25 cm

The splenic flexure is thus at around 72 cm from the anal verge and the hepatic flexure at around 117 cm.


----------

